# Barium Enema Prep



## Cassandra (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello,My name is Cassandra and I am prepping today for a barium enema. Since Royvac is discontinued, and the kits, I had to make due with 300 ml of Citromag, Dulcolax 5 mg, and a Dulcolax suppository 10 mg. Following the instructions of Royvac I am to ingest all 300 ml of Citromag at once. This worries me for some reason. The bottle is quite large and I can only imagine the havoc it is going to create.Here is the schedule:12:30 Drink Entire contents of Citromag over ice.1:00 225 ml of fluid3:00 take all 3 tblets with large glass of water.4:00 225 ml of fluid5:00 Liquid dinner, 225 ml of fluid6:00 225 ml of fluid, repeat at 9:0010:00 Suppositorybedtime: 225 ml of fluid. If wake up during sleep drink additional waterDay of exam: one glass of fluid is permittedI was just wondering if this sounds normal. Also-should I seek medical attention if I start passing blood, or is that considered normal. I am not yet diagnosed with anything, but my symtoms appear to be IBS. I am in constant pain for the past 5 months and just want to know what is wrong. Thanks for any and all help/support!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup sounds about right...When you are running clear... (slightly off color water) then you are done prepping. btw 300ml is only about 1.5 cups. You will be ok. Just do the best you can. We here sometimes are told to drink just a bit of it every 5-10 minutes til it is gone. But like I said.. just do the best you can. Never heard of anyone passing blood during a prep... other than a bit o nthe toliet paper from sore hemmies or inflamed tissues. You can use anything like a baby diaper ointment to help ease any soreness.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 13, 2011)

Thanks-other than severe cramping I'm getting through it. This website is great, and relieved a lot of my stress of this test.


----------

